# My wish to All



## Dogo (Jan 4, 2022)

I wanted to post this on New Years Eve, but ran into some  technical difficulties.  It's one of my many favorites. The inscription says:   HERES TO YOU/ MERRY CHRISTMAS / HAPPY NEW CENTURY / AND 
/ MANY


 OF THEM.


----------



## Dogo (Jan 4, 2022)

Some how I lost the rest of the embossing which should read:
AND / MANY MORE


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Jan 4, 2022)

Dogo said:


> I wanted to post this on New Years Eve, but ran into some  technical difficulties.  It's one of my many favorites. The inscription says:   HERES TO YOU/ MERRY CHRISTMAS / HAPPY NEW CENTURY / AND
> / MANYView attachment 233775 OF THEM.


Very unique find!


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm gonna party like it's 1899!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jan 5, 2022)

Dogo said:


> I wanted to post this on New Years Eve, but ran into some  technical difficulties.  It's one of my many favorites. The inscription says:   HERES TO YOU/ MERRY CHRISTMAS / HAPPY NEW CENTURY / AND
> / MANYView attachment 233775 OF THEM.


and I’m wishing that to ALL of you.  I would have said it sooner- but Covid is no way to spend the holidays!   That  kicked my a$$, but too onery to die  when I have all this kaos to spread!  Funny thing (kind of!) was I was too sick to tell the people I am not making dinner.  They knew I was sick but either didn’t understand how sick, and I felt too crappy to explain, or just had unwrapped presents to collect? so I put food out for them.  I had at that time tested negative and they had gone thru it before, a few  months back.


----------



## willong (Jan 12, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> and I’m wishing that to ALL of you.  I would have said it sooner- but Covid is no way to spend the holidays!   That  kicked my a$$, but too onery to die  when I have all this kaos to spread!  Funny thing (kind of!) was I was too sick to tell the people I am not making dinner.  They knew I was sick but either didn’t understand how sick, and I felt too crappy to explain, or just had unwrapped presents to collect? so I put food out for them.  I had at that time tested negative and they had gone thru it before, a few  months back.


Welcome back!


----------



## Huntindog (Jan 12, 2022)

Dogo the last part of your embossing is "Meny of them" Great little flask.

Kat Glad you made it through...


----------



## Len (Jan 12, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> and I’m wishing that to ALL of you.  I would have said it sooner- but Covid is no way to spend the holidays!   That  kicked my a$$, but too onery to die  when I have all this kaos to spread!  Funny thing (kind of!) was I was too sick to tell the people I am not making dinner.  They knew I was sick but either didn’t understand how sick, and I felt too crappy to explain, or just had unwrapped presents to collect? so I put food out for them.  I had at that time tested negative and they had gone thru it before, a few  months back.


 GLAD YOU'RE OK and your wildcats didn't catch anything either. Speaking of M.C., How Bout Tham D-A-W-G-S?!  GA #1!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jan 14, 2022)

Len said:


> GLAD YOU'RE OK and your wildcats didn't catch anything either. Speaking of M.C., How Bout Tham D-A-W-G-S?! GA #1!





Len said:


> GLAD YOU'RE OK and your wildcats didn't catch anything either. Speaking of M.C., How Bout Tham D-A-W-G-S?! GA #1!



Thank you! No, the cats have kept me so busy. They don’t care…. Porch pirates don’t care either. The cats will have babies anyway, and the pirates will jack your Christmas stuff! Check it…. They missed a Jar Dr. Tumbler by 30 minutes. The pirate team is a couple of lock smith guys-Jersey’s finest. (We are going to get them!) and the 2 new litters of babies are doing great. I hope you had a nice Christmas! So cool about the Dawgs! Good for them!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Len (Jan 14, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Thank you! No, the cats have kept me so busy. They don’t care…. Porch pirates don’t care either. The cats will have babies anyway, and the pirates will jack your Christmas stuff! Check it…. They missed a Jar Dr. Tumbler by 30 minutes. The pirate team is a couple of lock smith guys-Jersey’s finest. (We are going to get them!) and the 2 new litters of babies are doing great. I hope you had a nice Christmas! So cool about the Dawgs! Good for them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Wildcat,

OMG--a very low form of life those scum sucking porch pirates. I do believe you will take care of them yourself. The nerve of them with "Safety Team" on the back window too. (Most likely stolen.)  Hmmm. The remote detonation ID might be a way to go. They can place it properly themselves and drive off to meet their maker. (Just kidding of course.)   Save that video footage until you even up. ...Yes, I remember seeing UG play in Athens when Herschel was doing his football thing. (His political career is a different matter.) Its great to see a large state like GA rooting for basically one team ("...and the hell with GA Tech") in every small town.  Good luck with the two new litters. I hope you find them good homes before they start driving you crazy. Just out of curiosity, do you charge more for the females or are they all individually priced?

Stay Well Wildcat. Regards to M.C.
CT Len


----------

